# Something not right in VIA east corridor today



## jiml (Aug 18, 2019)

I live within walking distance to the VIA/CN mainline, where the absence of train horns is more noticeable than the ever-present norm. In what is normally a peak time for passenger trains there has been but one lonely freight past here in the last 2+ hours. Checking online, everything is between 2 and 4 hours (or more) late. My usual sources have turned up nothing, so if anyone can ease my curiosity please do so. This really is weird.


----------



## jiml (Aug 18, 2019)

Just adding that 63 just came through and it departed Montreal at 8:55 this morning and is not due into Toronto until 7:03 PM. Not good.


----------



## Urban Sky (Aug 18, 2019)

Comments and replies on VIA’s Twitter account are often a reliable way to figure out what happen, as official communications on “trespassing incidents” are kept to a minimum, for understandable reasons:
https://mobile.twitter.com/VIA_Rail/status/1163193018301788160
https://mobile.twitter.com/Scaramantha/status/1163258030605123584


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 19, 2019)

Also…..VIA has a notice on their booking and status sites saying to expect delays for the next few weeks. CN is doing trackwork in the corridor between Aug. 13 and Sept. 3. And It's been reported…..some sections have been reduced from 3 tracks down to 1.


----------



## jiml (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for the updates. I don't Twitter, my best source is out-of-town and I missed the warning on the VIA website until later last night. It sounds like the day totally unravelled for several reasons. I was just curious since we were sitting outside as usual during this daily peak time and only one of the 8-10 scheduled passenger trains actually passed by, and it was almost 5 hours late. When you're used to a routine, silence can be quite a shock. The apps that show train positions, their speed and status, don't include a reason unless the train is cancelled outright. Freight is light on Sundays during daylight hours, so the one freight wasn't a surprise.

As an aside, our community is considering a ban on train horns entirely, but a recent public meeting showed an almost even divide among the participants and CN was having none of it without huge infrastructure changes.


----------

